# A question about Meepo.



## Asmo (Oct 20, 2002)

I´m looking for a storyhour or something similar,that´s written through Meepos eyes. 
Maybe not the whole story, but parts of it, probably when he is disturbed by adventurers while he´s whimpering under his blankets in the Citadel.
I´ve been searching the different story-hour threads, but I´ve not been able to find anything.
Asmo


----------



## Enkhidu (Oct 20, 2002)

I am aware of only two story hours through Meepo's eyes -  one is called "Meepo's Story Hour," I think, and the other is Small Beginnings (see my sig for a link to the story).

Of those two, Meepo's Story Hour is from Meepo's eyes all the way through, and you get to see the sneaking, conniving little so and so in all his small glory. Small Beginnings, on the other hand, is mainly told through the PC's eyes. It does however, use Meepo's point of view for exactly the scene you are looking for. I suggest you begin at the beginning of Part II of the story, at the post named “Into the Sunless Citadel,” or “Rats! Why Did It Have to be Rats?”. Then continue through "Enemies or Allies?" or "Mr. Meepo Goes to Washington." 

Hope that helps!


----------



## Asmo (Oct 20, 2002)

*Re: a question about Meepo*

Thanks Enkhidu, that was exactly what I was looking for!
Very good read, I like that approach very much.
I´m running a party through the Citadel at the moment, and Meepo is a valuable member of the party, and a 1 lvl Monte sorcerer. Very cool stuff, indeed.
Asmo


----------



## Samnell (Oct 20, 2002)

Wow, people still want to read the crappy semi-literate prose I wrote when I actually had the spare time to spend hours going through archives? Cool.


----------

